# Ideas for a relaxed wedding?



## Leafy

Hi all!

OH and I are thinking of getting married next year but neither of us are into the idea of anything too formal. OH mentioned a barbecue but im not sure how this would be incorporated into a wedding day really - most venues I've looked at have their own caterers and menu's that you have to use. Even a lodge which would be mainly outdoors after ceremony still had caterers and a 3 course sit down meal that came with the package and they werent flexible! 

I am completely clueless, any ideas for a relaxed wedding? All opinions welcome!!


----------



## newbie1992

I am having a really relaxed wedding but mine might be too relaxed for you!

I am just having all my family at a registry office nearby, then having a big bbq at my home address. There are some bbq catering companies that will do it but as mine was late notice nobody good enough was available so we are doing it all ourselves.

Like others have suggested, Ive bought all my decorations online and invitations and everything and family have really helped..


----------



## Baby Bell

Some venue might do like a roast spit type thing outside.......might suit what your thinking?


----------



## LeoTheLion

Hi - We get married next week & are having a registry office wedding with close family & friends. We live in a little village so have hired the village hall, having a bbq & bouncy castle plus hall has a park connected for the kids.
I ordered all our meat from the local butcher and he is marinating it all ect, i just have to decorate tables, make salad, pasta dishes, pulled pork with home made coleslaw, jp & corn on cob .. I'm 17 weeks pregnant with second baby so didn't fancy a big wedding. We will have spend roughly £800 in total :)


----------



## Squashy

I think venues who offer a 'wedding package' are less likely to be flexible. A friend of mine reserved the roof terrace at a nice foodie pub, intimate enough and just used by guests but with someone else to make the food and clean afterwards. Gives you choice of whether to decorate etc too. Hope you find something perfect for you xx


----------



## persun

I think you can think about travel to get married,it is very simple and relax.


----------



## petitpas

I agree with squashy, proper venues aren't usually geared up for the relaxed feel but village halls and community centres are a completely different thing. You can bring your own caterers in and that includes spit roasts (they can often provide salads, desserts, dishes etc, too), bbq, buffet, curry... and another advantage is you can supply your own drinks without a corking fee!

I've seen halls decorated with homemade bunting, paper cutouts, flowers, giant helium balloon installations. You can do what you want, really, and make it very personal and relaxed. If there is an outside space with it you can have a play area for children, pimms bar, giant jenga type games for adults... anything!


----------



## mermaid1019

My best friend got married to her fiance of 10 years last year. They have an 8 year old and had just purchased a home so they wanted to keep the wedding relaxed. That is way more their style anyway. 

Anyways, they had their wedding at her mother's house. We just set up tables around the yard and had a celebration there. So maybe if you know someone with a large bit of property that would be an option? 

I personally rented a hall out for our wedding. It was a cheaper option that could accommodate all of our friends/family.


----------

